# YTTV



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just activated YTTV yesterday. First impression: More than a decent app, what I'd expect from Google. Guide is not nearly as deep as we are used to but with the search options I found everything I wanted. Unfortunately, there isn't much I want to record at the moment but I'll get a lot of football games recorded in the next few weeks. My wife is gonna record Hallmark content if she can figure out how to use YTTV. That should be interesting. 

I'll be back...

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> My wife is gonna record Hallmark content if she can figure out how to use YTTV.
> Rich


No Hallmark on YTTV. Cheapest service with Hallmark is Frndly TV. $7.99 monthly for the HD version.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

TV_Guy said:


> No Hallmark on YTTV. Cheapest service with Hallmark is Frndly TV. $7.99 monthly for the HD version.


There is also Hallmark Movies Now app which is commercial free for $4.99 a month,with annual subscription($59.99) or monthly for $5.99.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rich said:


> Just activated YTTV yesterday. First impression: More than a decent app, what I'd expect from Google. Guide is not nearly as deep as we are used to but with the search options I found everything I wanted. Unfortunately, there isn't much I want to record at the moment but I'll get a lot of football games recorded in the next few weeks. My wife is gonna record Hallmark content if she can figure out how to use YTTV. That should be interesting.
> 
> I'll be back...
> 
> Rich


The guide in YTTV is a bit lacking. A few hours in the linear guide and if you select the channel icon in the leftmost column, you get 24 hours for that channel. I do like the granular options presented when recording sports events and you can set a high level option that records the league, team, etc. and the wife particularly likes the series option in the left column where it shows all the popular series for a given channel and you can select them to record, even if they are not currently airing but return as a mid season replacement, etc.

To me, that's the largest learning curve of YTTV but it is much more dynamic than the traditional guides once you get the hang of it.

As for Hallmark, we supplement with Philo for those as well as History and the Nick channels for the great grandson.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> No Hallmark on YTTV. Cheapest service with Hallmark is Frndly TV. $7.99 monthly for the HD version.


Aww. Screwed that up. Thanks. Had the wife convinced this was a good thing. Now I gotta go to Plan B. I have no idea what Plan B is.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> There is also Hallmark Movies Now app which is commercial free for $4.99 a month,with annual subscription($59.99) or monthly for $5.99.


And there it is, Plan B. Just checked that site out and that would solve the problem. Thanks. I will add that app. That app has everything the wife wanted...and absolutely nothing I would watch.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> The guide in YTTV is a bit lacking. A few hours in the linear guide and if you select the channel icon in the leftmost column, you get 24 hours for that channel. I do like the granular options presented when recording sports events and you can set a high level option that records the league, team, etc. and the wife particularly likes the series option in the left column where it shows all the popular series for a given channel and you can select them to record, even if they are not currently airing but return as a mid season replacement, etc.
> 
> To me, that's the largest learning curve of YTTV but it is much more dynamic than the traditional guides once you get the hang of it.
> 
> As for Hallmark, we supplement with Philo for those as well as History and the Nick channels for the great grandson.


I was happy to see the options for recording specific teams. I really don't need a Guide. Seems like an easy site to use. I'm gonna record the football game tonight and watch it as I would if I used D*. See if it comes close to the D* sports experience.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Just curious Rich. Why did you choose YTTV over Sling Orange, or Blue, or the combination of the two. I am also contemplating these streaming aps.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Switched from Hulu Live to YTTV last month (Hulu's price hike was too much for me) and have been pretty pleased, the guide is far better than what Hulu has.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Just curious Rich. Why did you choose YTTV over Sling Orange, or Blue, or the combination of the two. I am also contemplating these streaming aps.


I did it because of what I read on this site and other sites. Every review I've read made it sound like YTTV would be a good choice. I'm in an odd situation, I really don't need YTTV for anything but sports. YTTV has the YES channel which is my primary source for Yankee games. PQ seems to be decent. Easy to program recordings. Seems like a good choice.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Just curious Rich. Why did you choose YTTV over Sling Orange, or Blue, or the combination of the two. I am also contemplating these streaming aps.


I'll chime in on this. I tried Sling and didn't much like the UI but the real decision factor for me was the channel line-up on Sling was lacking for my requirements. YTTV checked off all the channels I need and I much preferred the UI and DVR over Sling. Honestly I find these decisions to be very dependent on personal preference.

This site provides a good way to compare the channel line-up of the various services -
- It keeps trying to paste a video link here, don't know why...I'll try a separate post with the link -


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Rich....if your cell provider is AT&T and you have one of the unlimited plans, you have access to AT&T Watch TV for free (not to be confused with AT&T now and whatever other streaming offerings they have). That channel has Hallmark TV. I don't think there are recording options, but there appears to be VOD.

AT&T WatchTV - Live TV at a Very Low Price



Rich said:


> And there it is, Plan B. Just checked that site out and that would solve the problem. Thanks. I will add that app. That app has everything the wife wanted...and absolutely nothing I would watch.
> 
> Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

thestreamable.com/channels?fbclid=IwAR0TiJB-opDtOWi6J3V5WoQ2KmHZ3XRzPKZhr_e1rP7PbdKiCDg5ZaCDb88

Finally got it to work...LOL


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> Rich....if your cell provider is AT&T and you have one of the unlimited plans, you have access to AT&T Watch TV for free (not to be confused with AT&T now and whatever other streaming offerings they have). That channel has Hallmark TV. I don't think there are recording options, but there appears to be VOD.
> 
> AT&T WatchTV - Live TV at a Very Low Price


Appreciate the thought and link. I'm so disgusted with what ATT has done to D* that I don't think I want anything to do with anything ATT has to offer from this point on.

Rich


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

mjwagner said:


> I'll chime in on this. I tried Sling and didn't much like the UI but the real decision factor for me was the channel line-up on Sling was lacking for my requirements. YTTV checked off all the channels I need and I much preferred the UI and DVR over Sling. Honestly I find these decisions to be very dependent on personal preference.
> 
> This site provides a good way to compare the channel line-up of the various services -
> - It keeps trying to paste a video link here, don't know why...I'll try a separate post with the link -


When I was looking into cord cutting 3 years ago, Sling didn't carry BTN or Fox News. Three years later, still no BTN or FoxNews and today no RSN's for Iowa and so no Sling for me.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the insight garn9173. RSN's are a big deal to me. In Phoenix that's the ticket to the Diamonbacks, Suns, and Coyote games. PAC 12 would be nice but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I watched _The Late Show_ last night using YTTV and it seemed to be pretty much the same as the recording of the same show on one of my HRs. Didn't see anything to comment on that was different. Then I watched the Ravens-Jets game on both D* and YTTV. Back and forth looking for differences and I saw enough to watch the last quarter using my HR. The PQ on the game using YTTV bothered me, didn't happen using the HR. I just thought PQ on the HR was a bit better.

I missed the 30 Second Skip. YTTV only has a 15 second skip. Annoying but I can live with it. All in all, it looks pretty good. Certainly easy to navigate thru it.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> I watched _The Late Show_ last night using YTTV and it seemed to be pretty much the same as the recording of the same show on one of my HRs. Didn't see anything to comment on that was different. Then I watched the Ravens-Jets game on both D* and YTTV. Back and forth looking for differences and I saw enough to watch the last quarter using my HR. The PQ on the game using YTTV bothered me, didn't happen using the HR. I just thought PQ on the HR was a bit better.
> 
> I missed the 30 Second Skip. YTTV only has a 15 second skip. Annoying but I can live with it. All in all, it looks pretty good. Certainly easy to navigate thru it.
> 
> Rich


_I recorded the game on my HR54 and watched it in 4k Football is the best _


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> _I recorded the game on my HR54 and watched it in 4k Football is the best _


I hear that...perhaps Google is listening...

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

WestDC said:


> _I recorded the game on my HR54 and watched it in 4k Football is the best _


Seems like Fox Sports has gotten their act together with their app for 4K streaming of Thursday Night football. They switched from HLG to HDR10 and now the app supports HDR on both Roku and Fire Stick.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> I watched _The Late Show_ last night using YTTV and it seemed to be pretty much the same as the recording of the same show on one of my HRs. Didn't see anything to comment on that was different. Then I watched the Ravens-Jets game on both D* and YTTV. Back and forth looking for differences and I saw enough to watch the last quarter using my HR. The PQ on the game using YTTV bothered me, didn't happen using the HR. I just thought PQ on the HR was a bit better.
> 
> I missed the 30 Second Skip. YTTV only has a 15 second skip. Annoying but I can live with it. All in all, it looks pretty good. Certainly easy to navigate thru it.
> 
> Rich


I watched the ravens game last night on my FireTV Stick 4ks using the Fox Sports app authorized with YTTV as my provider. It was 4k HDR and the video quality was excellent. Best I have seen so far this season. Looks like they have finally gotten their technical issues resolved at least on the FireTV Stick 4k. I tested it on my other streaming platforms (ATV 4k and Nvidia Shield) and it was just 4k not HDR and really wasn't that good.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Does YouTube TV have 5.1 surround sound? Also, can you pause, rewind and fast forward live TV? Thanks.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

CraigerM said:


> Does YouTube TV have 5.1 surround sound? Also, can you pause, rewind and fast forward live TV? Thanks.


No. Yes.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

mjwagner said:


> No. Yes.


...and unlike some of the other services (like PSVue for example) you can pause live tv for a very long time. I 'm honestly not sure how long but I've done it for close to an hour. It's all done in the cloud so it doesn't use up any local resources. The FF/REW is very smooth and accurate and you can see what you are FFing/REWing thru, at least on the platforms I run YTTV on (FireTV of various types, Nvidia Shield, and ATV 4K).


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I also like it that they automatically pad the sports events if they run past their scheduled windows.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> Seems like Fox Sports has gotten their act together with their app for 4K streaming of Thursday Night football. They switched from HLG to HDR10 and now the app supports HDR on both Roku and Fire Stick.


I haven't tried that app. Is it possible to let the game play for a couple hours and then watch it from the beginning? A DVR function? Sitting thru a live game holds little interest for me. I've been holding off on watching 4K games but I think it's time.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I watched the ravens game last night on my FireTV Stick 4ks using the Fox Sports app authorized with YTTV as my provider. It was 4k HDR and the video quality was excellent. Best I have seen so far this season. Looks like they have finally gotten their technical issues resolved at least on the FireTV Stick 4k. I tested it on my other streaming platforms (ATV 4k and Nvidia Shield) and it was just 4k not HDR and really wasn't that good.


I just bought a second generation Fire TV Cube. I'll try that as soon as I can get a game to watch. If I don't have to watch the game live.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> I also like it that they automatically pad the sports events if they run past their scheduled windows.


So, you never have to worry about a 3 hour game actually lasting 6 hours? Happens a few times each season with MLB.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> I just bought a second generation Fire TV Cube. I'll try that as soon as I can get a game to watch. If I don't have to watch the game live.
> 
> Rich


AFAIK, the 4k HDR feed is only available when watching the game live using the Fox Sports app. I know you can get it in 4k HDR on the FireTV Stick 4k. Don't know about the cube, don't use them.


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> AFAIK, the 4k HDR feed is only available when watching the game live using the Fox Sports app. I know you can get it in 4k HDR on the FireTV Stick 4k. Don't know about the cube, don't use them.


Looks like pause, FF, and RW are disabled. They got the HDR working properly for the last Thursday Night Game of the season. Seems like they intend to do the Super Bowl in 4K. I did not see any reference to the cube when they mentioned Amazon devices. They added Fire Stick support mid season after only supporting Roku for several games. Would be odd if they didn't support the cube since they support all the 4K Roku devices.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> AFAIK, the 4k HDR feed is only available when watching the game live using the Fox Sports app. I know you can get it in 4k HDR on the FireTV Stick 4k. Don't know about the cube, don't use them.


Get a Cube and you don't have any use for Fire Sticks. I've been giving my 4K Fire Sticks away. The Cubes have much better processors. Next to go are the Echo Dots, we put Show 5s in every bedroom recently and they blow the Dots away. Just put a Show 8 in the room where we watch most of our TV and now I have no use for the Echo that's in that room. Got an Echo Studio for the MB and put the Echo Plus that used to live there in the living room. Amazon is driving me nuts, they keep bringing out devices that are far better than the last generation and I can't stop buying and trying them. Not an unpleasant experience. And the new devices aren't all that expensive. Usually buy them on eBay or on sale.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> Looks like pause, FF, and RW are disabled. They got the HDR working properly for the last Thursday Night Game of the season. Seems like they intend to do the Super Bowl in 4K. I did not see any reference to the cube when they mentioned Amazon devices. They added Fire Stick support mid season after only supporting Roku for several games. Would be odd if they didn't support the cube since they support all the 4K Roku devices.


Anything you can do with a Stick you can do with a Cube...and do it a lot quicker and better. When will the next 4K game be streaming?

Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> Get a Cube and you don't have any use for Fire Sticks. I've been giving my 4K Fire Sticks away. The Cubes have much better processors. Next to go are the Echo Dots, we put Show 5s in every bedroom recently and they blow the Dots away. Just put a Show 8 in the room where we watch most of our TV and now I have no use for the Echo that's in that room. Got an Echo Studio for the MB and put the Echo Plus that used to live there in the living room. Amazon is driving me nuts, they keep bringing out devices that are far better than the last generation and I can't stop buying and trying them. Not an unpleasant experience. And the new devices aren't all that expensive. Usually buy them on eBay or on sale.
> 
> Rich


No worries, to each their own. I have no use for voice commands so don't want or need all the voice stuff built into the cubes. I love my FireTV Stick 4ks, Nvidia Shields, and ATV 4ks...


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> Anything you can do with a Stick you can do with a Cube...and do it a lot quicker and better. When will the next 4K game be streaming?
> 
> Rich


I don't see any games listed. Regular season college football and NFL Thursday Night Football are over. Hoping for the Super Bowl.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rich said:


> So, you never have to worry about a 3 hour game actually lasting 6 hours? Happens a few times each season with MLB.
> 
> Rich


I have only been using YTTV for a couple months now but so far, so good with both college basketball and football games on CBS, BTN, FS1 and ESPN. Not only have games that ran over been automatically padded but I have also had a few events start late due to the first game running over and none of the first game appeared in the DVR video when I played it back. From what I understand (Reddit board), YTTV utilizes a process where the library videos are marked with actual start/end times vs. what we are used to with a traditional DVR that relies on predetermined start/end times and you are responsible for manually padding it. So I don't see why it wouldn't be the same result given what I understand about the process used by YTTV. Does this happen with every channel YTTV offers, I can't say but in my somewhat limited experience so far, it's worked fine for me.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

grover517 said:


> I have only been using YTTV for a couple months now but so far, so good with both college basketball and football games on CBS, BTN, FS1 and ESPN. Not only have games that ran over been automatically padded but I have also had a few events start late due to the first game running over and none of the first game appeared in the DVR video when I played it back. From what I understand (Reddit board), YTTV utilizes a process where the library videos are marked with actual start/end times vs. what we are used to with a traditional DVR that relies on predetermined start/end times and you are responsible for manually padding it. So I don't see why it wouldn't be the same result given what I understand about the process used by YTTV. Does this happen with every channel YTTV offers, I can't say but in my somewhat limited experience so far, it's worked fine for me.


I'm only a week in from my transition over from PSVue to YTTV. Based on what I have seen so far YTTV is really getting a lot right. As always their is still lots of room for improvement but I think they are really setting the bar pretty high for what a live TV UI should be!


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I'm only a week in from my transition over from PSVue to YTTV. Based on what I have seen so far YTTV is really getting a lot right. As always their is still lots of room for improvement but I think they are really setting the bar pretty high for what a live TV UI should be!


I still have my PS Vue subscription and will keep it till the end since my daughter is using it in her new home for now until she gets her own stuff setup but we have already deleted the PS Vue app from our FireTV sticks and moved over to YTTV. I will miss the tight integration of PS Vue with the FireTV UI but the YTTV UI has made the transition fairly non eventful. It was quite the task to get the WAF approval factor to go with streaming in the first place and feared the switch from PS Vue to YTTV would be an issue when we lost that integration. To my surprise, she has embraced YTTV so much, she rarely even uses the FireTV UI anymore but rather just goes directly to the YTTV app. Who da thunk THAT was possible?

From programming to the UI, no provider is going to be a perfect fit but I agree that YTTV is a very nice interface to use once you learn your way around. If I had to nit pick one thing, it would be to have Alexa support for the search function. It's there for ff, rw, pause, play, exit, etc. so who knows.

Other than that, really have no complaints so far. I think we will be sticking around YTTV for a while.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rich said:


> I missed the 30 Second Skip. YTTV only has a 15 second skip. Annoying but I can live with it. All in all, it looks pretty good. Certainly easy to navigate thru it.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I too missed that at first. On my FireTV 4K remote, three clicks on the right side of the ring gives me a 30 second jump with each additional 2 clicks, another 30. But truthfully, I now find myself using the thumbnail ff more than the 30 second jump. It's more clicks of the remote but I tend to overshoot the end of the commercials less than I did before with the 30 second jump. Old habits are hard to break sometimes! ;-)


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Rich, do you get any regional sports networks with your YTTV?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

grover517 said:


> I still have my PS Vue subscription and will keep it till the end since my daughter is using it in her new home for now until she gets her own stuff setup but we have already deleted the PS Vue app from our FireTV sticks and moved over to YTTV. I will miss the tight integration of PS Vue with the FireTV UI but the YTTV UI has made the transition fairly non eventful. It was quite the task to get the WAF approval factor to go with streaming in the first place and feared the switch from PS Vue to YTTV would be an issue when we lost that integration. To my surprise, she has embraced YTTV so much, she rarely even uses the FireTV UI anymore but rather just goes directly to the YTTV app. Who da thunk THAT was possible?
> 
> From programming to the UI, no provider is going to be a perfect fit but I agree that YTTV is a very nice interface to use once you learn your way around. If I had to nit pick one thing, it would be to have Alexa support for the search function. It's there for ff, rw, pause, play, exit, etc. so who knows.
> 
> Other than that, really have no complaints so far. I think we will be sticking around YTTV for a while.


My last bill for PSVue was Dec 2 so we are good now thru the end of Jan. I'm still using it but basically only Sundays for Multiview and the RedZone Channel.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> I don't see any games listed. Regular season college football and NFL Thursday Night Football are over. Hoping for the Super Bowl.


Afraid of that, I was. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> I have only been using YTTV for a couple months now but so far, so good with both college basketball and football games on CBS, BTN, FS1 and ESPN. Not only have games that ran over been automatically padded but I have also had a few events start late due to the first game running over and none of the first game appeared in the DVR video when I played it back. From what I understand (Reddit board), YTTV utilizes a process where the library videos are marked with actual start/end times vs. what we are used to with a traditional DVR that relies on predetermined start/end times and you are responsible for manually padding it. So I don't see why it wouldn't be the same result given what I understand about the process used by YTTV. Does this happen with every channel YTTV offers, I can't say but in my somewhat limited experience so far, it's worked fine for me.


Sounds like this is very well thought out. Should solve a lot of problems. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> I'm only a week in from my transition over from PSVue to YTTV. Based on what I have seen so far YTTV is really getting a lot right. As always their is still lots of room for improvement but I think they are really setting the bar pretty high for what a live TV UI should be!


My son activated Hulu + yesterday. That looks decent. Now we have YTTV, Hulu + D*'s sat service. Chaos.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> I still have my PS Vue subscription and will keep it till the end since my daughter is using it in her new home for now until she gets her own stuff setup but we have already deleted the PS Vue app from our FireTV sticks and moved over to YTTV. I will miss the tight integration of PS Vue with the FireTV UI but the YTTV UI has made the transition fairly non eventful. It was quite the task to get the WAF approval factor to go with streaming in the first place and feared the switch from PS Vue to YTTV would be an issue when we lost that integration. To my surprise, she has embraced YTTV so much, she rarely even uses the FireTV UI anymore but rather just goes directly to the YTTV app. Who da thunk THAT was possible?
> 
> From programming to the UI, no provider is going to be a perfect fit but I agree that YTTV is a very nice interface to use once you learn your way around. *If I had to nit pick one thing, it would be to have Alexa support for the search function. It's there for ff, rw, pause, play, exit, etc. so who knows.*
> 
> Other than that, really have no complaints so far. I think we will be sticking around YTTV for a while.


You might want to try a Fire TV Cube. Everything you want.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

grover517 said:


> Yeah, I too missed that at first. On my FireTV 4K remote, three clicks on the right side of the ring gives me a 30 second jump with each additional 2 clicks, another 30. But truthfully, I now find myself using the thumbnail ff more than the 30 second jump. It's more clicks of the remote but I tend to overshoot the end of the commercials less than I did before with the 30 second jump. Old habits are hard to break sometimes! ;-)


I can live with a 15 second click forward. Not thrilled with it but...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> Rich, do you get any regional sports networks with your YTTV?


Only one I noticed was YES. Only one I care about. I can look for them, just tell me what you need.

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> Only one I noticed was YES. Only one I care about. I can look for them, just tell me what you need.
> 
> Rich


You should have SNY. Could come in handy if the Yankees are playing the Mets and you no longer have WPIX.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> You should have SNY. Could come in handy if the Yankees are playing the Mets and you no longer have WPIX.


True, but I'd still lose a lot of games. I think PIX does about 20 games a year.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> You should have SNY. Could come in handy if the Yankees are playing the Mets and you no longer have WPIX.


Jeez, I'm so focused on the Yankees and YES I forgot about SNY. I do watch a lot of Mets games.

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich said:


> Jeez, I'm so focused on the Yankees and YES I forgot about SNY. I do watch a lot of Mets games.
> 
> Rich


Well if you watch a lot of Mets games that's about another 20 games on WPIX. Locast is not ideal if you want to DVR the games and the picture quality is not stellar compared to D* or YTTV. I know you are not fond of OTA antennas but they have the advantage of integrating with a DVR. An attic antenna should work provided it has large VHF elements for WPIX. A quality indoor VHF antenna might even do the trick. It takes trial and error to find the ideal antenna but if you are only looking to receive a single high VHF signal it simplifies things. I reused my D* cabling for an antenna to get WPIX and the other channels not offered by YTTV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> Well if you watch a lot of Mets games that's about another 20 games on WPIX. Locast is not ideal if you want to DVR the games and the picture quality is not stellar compared to D* or YTTV. I know you are not fond of OTA antennas but they have the advantage of integrating with a DVR. An attic antenna should work provided it has large VHF elements for WPIX. A quality indoor VHF antenna might even do the trick. It takes trial and error to find the ideal antenna but if you are only looking to receive a single high VHF signal it simplifies things. I reused my D* cabling for an antenna to get WPIX and the other channels not offered by YTTV.


I know the Mets games are on PIX. I think the Mets are gonna be a lot better than folks expect next year and I'd lose those 20 games too. Sounds like you live in an area near me but I have always had pretty terrible antenna reception here and don't want to go back to antennas. I do have 20-700s and could activate them and use them with an antenna but staying with D* seems like the path of least resistance for me/us. Yeah, costs a bit more to keep D* but I'm big on the whole "Devil you know" thing.

When we moved into this house the first thing I did about TV was put up two rotary antennas and still had problems with some channels. Had huge antennas, biggest Radio Shack had at the time and still had problems. Gave up and went to Cablevision and from that to D*.

Rich


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm in the North Bronx. Waited years for Cablevision to offer service so I could see the Yankees and within a few years they dropped the Yankees when YES started. As soon as the 2002 season started I went to D*. When I called Cablevison to disconnect they wanted to know why I was leaving. I told them you are missing YES. Their response was that's only 1 channel. My response was that Yankee games were why I got cable. Since the digital transition VHF reception is a little trickier probably due to reduced power. WPIX is still using the Empire State Building for their transmitter so if you had issues in the past with their signal chances are you will still have issues. Might be worth a try to borrow a decent rabbit ears on the off chance that you can get the WPIX signal. For $5 a month Locast is a decent option for the subset of games on WPIX. If you have the Locast app installed you can take a look at the picture quality for 15 minutes before they ask for a donation. Fitzy seems to be gone based on another thread in this forum so being able to DVR it seems a no go.

The Mets are going to be hamstrung by payroll issues again. They don't spend enough to fill the holes they have. If they had a decent bullpen last year they would probably have made the playoffs.


----------



## TV_Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

YTTV has added OWN nationwide along with PBS and PBS Kids in 100 markets. Some markets have multiple stations. NYC has WNET from Newark NJ, WLIW from Garden City, NY and Connecticut Public Broadcasting. If you've customized your lineup, check it. They showed up at the very bottom for me and were hidden.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Does YouTube TV have 5.1 surround sound?


As far as I can tell, the only streaming service that has live TV in 5.1 is ATT TV Now / DirecTV Now. If anyone knows differently, please speak up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TV_Guy said:


> I'm in the North Bronx. Waited years for Cablevision to offer service so I could see the Yankees and within a few years they dropped the Yankees when YES started. As soon as the 2002 season started I went to D*. When I called Cablevison to disconnect they wanted to know why I was leaving. I told them you are missing YES. Their response was that's only 1 channel. My response was that Yankee games were why I got cable. Since the digital transition VHF reception is a little trickier probably due to reduced power. WPIX is still using the Empire State Building for their transmitter so if you had issues in the past with their signal chances are you will still have issues. Might be worth a try to borrow a decent rabbit ears on the off chance that you can get the WPIX signal. For $5 a month Locast is a decent option for the subset of games on WPIX. If you have the Locast app installed you can take a look at the picture quality for 15 minutes before they ask for a donation. Fitzy seems to be gone based on another thread in this forum so being able to DVR it seems a no go.
> 
> The Mets are going to be hamstrung by payroll issues again. They don't spend enough to fill the holes they have. If they had a decent bullpen last year they would probably have made the playoffs.


Huh. I left Cablevision for the same reason at the same time. Dolan screwed that up royally. We get crappy antenna reception here, I've tried it so many times in three locations and the same thing happens each time. Don't want to go down that path again.

Yes, the Mets would have gone a lot farther this year with a better bullpen. Can't expect elite relievers to have great seasons every year. Diaz should be in for a better season next year, couldn't be much worse. Why they signed Familia again baffled me. Brodie has a year under his belt, let's see if he can change things there. Not liking the whole Beltran being the manager thing but I was wrong about Boone. I think they have a helluva of team, just bad management. Kinda like the Jets.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jpenneck said:


> As far as I can tell, the only streaming service that has live TV in 5.1 is ATT TV Now / DirecTV Now. If anyone knows differently, please speak up.


When Amazon came out with the Prime app 5.1 content was scarce, they fixed that. I'd think the same thing would happen in these apps. Patience.

Rich


----------

